# Adam from SFla



## adamcat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, my name is Adam and I live in South Florida, Just lost my 12yr old tabby and have to find a companion from my girl, she is so lost without her friend.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have my sympathy, Adam. I know the pain that comes with losing a much loved pet. I hope you find the perfect friend for your female. They suffer with us.

Adam, you'll have to sign the rules and post twice more in this thread.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Adam!

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Do you have a new cat in mind?


----------



## Keeping August (Aug 31, 2010)

Condolences on the loss of your tabby, Adam. It's so hard, I've been there too.

Best wishes in your journey to find another kitty... And welcome.


----------



## adamcat (Sep 21, 2010)

I am picking up a 10-12 month old *Siamese* boy from a rescue on Wed, He is very playful so I hope he gets along with baby, a Maine **** (I think) I did post some pictures of her playing


----------



## adamcat (Sep 21, 2010)

*New cat and thanks*

I am getting a *Siamese* boy from a local rescue


----------



## adamcat (Sep 21, 2010)

*Rules*

I thought I did sign the rules yesterday? My post is there that I read and understand


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

adamcat said:


> I am picking up a 10-12 month old *Siamese* boy from a rescue on Wed, He is very playful so I hope he gets along with baby, a Maine **** (I think) I did post some pictures of her playing


Welcome to The Siamese owners club. Have you picked out your ear protection yet? I like the cheap insertable shooting range plugs. The shooting muffs are ungainley.


----------



## adamcat (Sep 21, 2010)

*Siamese*

Ok, I picked him up today, Boy in no time he was all over the house, Baby (Female Main ****) makes noise only when he gets close, but neither does anything. I can only guess he was abused or *Siamese* like to nibble, He followers me every were, but if you pet him he bites ( not hard) but may hurt a small kid. :catmilk


----------



## Cruiser (Sep 18, 2010)

Adam soory about your loss but i see now you have a rescue?
Glad to hear you got another,Baby may warm up later,I know my older cat did after a few weeks when he knew thekittens weren't going aaway


----------



## adamcat (Sep 21, 2010)

*Cats*

Well 1st night was rough, After a few hour of walking past each other and sniffing, they started an all out chase and lots of noise. I seperated them again. but the *Siamese* goes from very playful to attacking, He will jump on couch cuddle and play then just starts hissing and biting, not very hard but can tell he is mad, Then he leaves and returns playful then same thing, I do not know if he was played rough with of what.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Siamese are bright cats. He'll adjust but they are really playful and he'll end up being the boss.

PICS, PICS, we need pics of both


----------



## adamcat (Sep 21, 2010)

*Pictures*

I posted some under albums, Name BABY...

I noticed a few times he seems to trying to cough up something, but never does? any thoughts


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I named my half Siamese Sinatra because of his blue eyes. You will LOVE him, my Siamese is my baby!! I of course love my little girl too but Sinatra is attached at my hip.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome, btw


----------

